# Shower Tray cracks in Euramobils



## nukeadmin

Just been chatting to Ben and his Shower Tray has cracked and is leaking water through, he has conducted some initial damage limitation with Duck Tape 

Mine is also a bit creaky and flexible, so just letting other Eura owners know.


btw I believe there is a UK Euramobil Owners club, anyone know anything about it ?


----------



## Andysam

How about a spot of preventative action? Using expanding foam applied under the shower tray in SMALL amounts, this should support the tray. Don't use too much, because it will push the tray up instead of supporting it.

How about a manufacturer remedy?


----------



## bigfoot

*Showertray cracks*

I have had a similar problem with the tray in my Hymer B544.
I am going to try a product sold by Betterware it is steel putty.
It is a tube of concentric putty one layer is the putty the other is the hardener. I think if I can reach underneath I may be able to effect an almost invisible repair.
Betterware sell door to door by catalogue.

Give a man a fish and you can feed him for a day.
Teach a man to fish and he's lost for the weekend! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

Further to Andysam's posting.

A very good method but expanding foam is almost impossible to get off once applied, place a large plastic bag under the shower tray and direct the foam in small amounts into the bag, this way all foam is contained within the bag and can be removed by breaking up if needed.

Ken


----------



## Andysam

KenS said:


> foam in small amounts into the bag, this way all foam is contained within the bag and can be removed by breaking up if needed.


..and that's why we belong to this forum 8)

Cheer Ken.

Andy


----------



## camoyboy

Looks like I have a similar problem in the Rapido, fortunately it is the section outside the shower itself. The moulded seam has cracked through, and there are hairline cracks around some of the "dimples" that project up from the floor. I think another trip to Brownhills is coming up.
Colin


----------



## Anonymous

The problem we have is that getting under the shower tray is no small task. The way parts are layered over one another, it seems we'd have to remove pretty much the entire shower. That's a job for someone who’s done it before!

I'll try my luck contacting EuraMobil direct about this, and when we do get the tray changed I'll try the 'foam in a bag' trick.

Best wishes

Ben


----------



## Anonymous

The problem is probably due to a combination of a lightly made shower tray, and the fact Lizzie and I used to shower together.

Westcroft motorhomes have agreed to replace the shower tray under warranty.


----------

